# How long to let a shark run?



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

I've got a Penn senator 12/0 with 3000 yards of 100# braid topped with 1000 yards of 100# mono. Ill be using large baits, stingray, blues, Bonita, etc. Howng do you guys let em run before setting the hook?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

It's a shark by shark decision.....What hook are you going to be using .?..I've seen where the big circle hooks are working well ....I'm assuming you're beach fishing....


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

With over TWO MILES of line I think you can let him run as long as you want.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Hopefully before he spits it out.


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes, big circle hooks from the beach.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Until it slows down enough for you to stop him and start reeling. There is no real answer. Sometimes you can catch a 12 foot shark in 10 minutes. Sometimes you can't turn them no matter how big a reel you have. Especially from the beach. Sometimes they have one hard run, sometimes several...


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

I meant before setting the hook. When they first take the bait, 5 seconds, 10?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I’d give 20-15 seconds. If your fishing circle hooks you’ll be ok. Let him run and tighten up to your comfortable pressure


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I've not fished specifically for sharks in a while, but I'd let them run, pretty much free lining, this allows all the slack in your line to tighten (straight line) before the hook set. I'd then start tightening the drag down, when I felt enough resistance, I'd set the hook. I never missed a hook up like this. I have had many short runs and they spit it out, but it happened before I could tighten the drag. As Wirth said, there is not a real answer to your question. It just comes from experience, being out there getting that line feel. We even caught them off the old 3-mile fishing bridge. We'd chum them up at the end turn-around. You could see which shark you wanted, just toss the bait to it. When they hit, you pretty much set the hook right then. g/l


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

*12/0*

If he is really peeling line, about 10 to 15 seconds, then start tightening. He will hook himself. If its a slow run, I'll give him a little longer.
I fish a 12/0 and it barely holds 1000 yards of 100 lb mono.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

We used to let them run about 30 seconds us8ng a whole bonita with a hook in the eye and a slider hook in the tail.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

I base it on the bait, 5 lb chunk of king, 15 seconds. 40 lb cownose, 45 seconds....


----------

